# Flood Fest 201 Results



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

5/7 – Flood Fest Results

Great day of racing!!!! Lots of friends and even some new people at the track – just want we want every single race day – new blood!!!

First up was the IROC Mega G Road Course Race:

1st – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 161 laps
2nd – PJ – 157 laps
3rd – Bill – 151 laps
4th – Rosy – 150.09 laps
5th – Steve – 150.05 laps
6th – Troy – 146 laps
7th – Baker – 143 laps
8th – Tara – 142 laps
9th – Blake – 141 laps
10th – Mike – 138 laps
11th – Trent – 137 laps
12th – Wolfie – 134 laps
13th – David F – 126.35 laps
14th – Rusty – 126.23 laps

Next up was the IROC Mega G’s on the Oval:

1st – Wolfie – 271 laps
2nd – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 270 laps
3rd – Rosy – 269.19 laps
4th – PJ – 269.09 laps
5th – Rusty – 263.08 laps
6th – Steve – 263.06 laps
7th – Mike – 259.08 laps
8th – Troy – 259.06 laps
9th – Trent – 258.13 laps
10th – Bill – 258.02 laps
11th – Baker – 255 laps
12th – Tara – 254 laps
13th – Blake – 253 laps
14th – David F – 251 laps

And now it was the Life Like “T” Chassis with Spring Car body:

1st – Rusty – 230 laps
2nd – Baker – 225.07 laps
3rd – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 225.01 laps
4th – Bill – 219.17 laps
5th – Wolfie – 219.16 laps
6th – Rosie – 217 laps
7th – Mike – 213 laps
8th – PJ – 212.17 laps
9th – Steve – 212.01 laps
10th – Troy – 205 laps
11th – Tara – 204 laps
12th – David F – 202 laps
13th – Blake – 201 laps
14th – Trent – 168 laps

And last but not least was the DLM race on the oval:

1st – Jeff “SPR” Strause – 148.15 laps
2nd – Steve – 148.07 laps
3rd – PJ – 138 laps
4th – Rosy – 133 laps
5th – Mike – 132.18 laps
6th – Trent – 132.02 laps
7th – Baker – 130 laps
8th – Wolfie – 125 laps
9th – Rusty – 122 laps
10th – Troy – 120.18 laps
11th – Blake – 120.14 laps
12th – Tara – 120.12 laps
13th – Bill – 118 laps

The whole day was one of the best racing days we have had at WISCRS!!

We would like to thank all the racers and their families for allowing them do race slot cars. We would also like to say thank you to Wizzard, REH, and Wolfie for the race prices. We would not have done it without all of you!!!


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Pics????


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I will have to do pictures later - I don't have the camera with me.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/MVHORA/Pictures/Flood Fest 2011/IMG_0434.JPG


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/MVHORA/Pictures/Flood Fest 2011/IMG_0441.JPG


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/MVHORA/Pictures/Flood Fest 2011/IMG_0440.JPG


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/MVHORA/Pictures/Flood Fest 2011/IMG_0443.JPG


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/MVHORA/Pictures/Flood Fest 2011/IMG_0444.JPG


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/MVHORA/Pictures/Flood Fest 2011/IMG_0442.JPG


----------



## slotcar95 (May 14, 2007)

*Thanks to Everyone*

Thanks to Everyone who bought bodies at the race 
Had fun racing ! 
Thanks 
Wolfie


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Yea we took care of your racing fix for the weekend...lol

Thank you for bringing them over with you.


----------

